# Blisters from heater?



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

I have some 4 month old mollies and one seems to enjoy the heater a lot. Its positioned at the bottom of the aquarium and set to 78 f. Most of the time I see her swimming with her siblings or eating like a pig, but I also catch her digging in the sand right where the heater is. It has caused what looks like a red blister on her head so I moved her to a breeder net where she can't get to it. I noticed this when I was putting a new batch of Cory cat eggs into another breeder net so I am really hoping it was just the heater. All other fish seem to fine and eating, everything tested within acceptable levels, a 50% water change was done with aged water, and this particular tank is way over filtered. Any ideas? (In a hurry, will post pic after work)


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

Just a blister?


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

I can't really tell from the picture but I think one of my bettas got himself into a similar situation with a heater. I came home one morning and found that his dorsal fin looked like it was burned or seared. At first I couldn't figure it out but then I noticed him jamming himself behind the heater a few times and figured it had to be that.

I just kept his water extra clean, double dosed IAL and kept a close eye out for any secondary bacterial infections and he healed up fine.

Mollies respond well to aquarium salt, so I would add a little into the mix to sterilize the burn or whatever it is. Problem is, corydoras don't not respond well to aquarium salt so you might want to do this in a hospital tank.

Does the burn look anything like this?


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

It more of a reddish spot with white, almost scabs around it. Hope its nothing contagious, I also breed mollies out of this tank. Here's a zoomed in pic.


----------



## MikeG14 (May 31, 2014)

Sorry John, 
I still can't tell. If it's scabbing over just keep an eye on it. If it turns white & fuzzy you have a bacterial infection. 

My betta got a scab like covering over his burn and he came through fine.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

She's in a temporary half gallon qt tank till I get my 5 setup, I added salt and she's still eating.


----------



## Johnny579 (Aug 22, 2014)

The salt baths have done wonders, shes looking a lot better and hopefully she won't do it to herself again, I'm hoping to eventually breed her.


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

Glad to hear she's doing better!


----------

